# Questions about Windows 10



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This Windows 10 is a new computer for me and I'm trying to understand it and set it up in a way convenient for me. Here are some problems I'm having and would appreciate help with fixing:

1. The "browser" that is running is very new to me and it just told me it does not support Java, which means my favorite game, i.e. "Armies of Gielinor" cannot be played. To fix this the message told me "...In Windows 10, the Edge browser does not support plug-ins and therefore will not run Java. Switch to a different browser (Internet Explorer, for example) to run the Java plug-in. Select the More Actions option located at the top right of the Edge browser and click on Open with Internet Explorer." However, I cannot find that "more actions option" anywhere on this browser. I'ld like to get the Mozilla Firefox that I was using; but don't know how.

2. There is no "scroll bar" on the right side of the page; so the only way I can scroll is by using the wheel on my mouse, which I'm not liking to do. Is there a way I can get the scroll bar?

3. Not sure what occurred, but at one time the entire bars at top of computer (when this browser is opened) as well as the bar at the bottom of my computer screen totally disappeared. At this time I can see both; but I have no idea what I did to change it.

Can anyone help me understand and fix the above quandaries?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Type Download Firefox in your address bar at the top, hit enter, and the search will come up. One will be from Mozilla.org, go to that one, and click to download.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Won't let me install firefox because it wants a 2nd thingy like a mobil phone and I don't have one.  Now what?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Di you go to mozilla.org ?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

OK, I did find some reference to the phone number thing. People saying that they just closed out the tab asking for the phone number, and then they could use firefox. And it asked again next time they installed an update.

I thought maybe it was that Microsoft store that wanted to get involved when we first got the computer going. I think several pages we clicked on asked for a phone number.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well I've been able to pull up Mozilla Firefox and even loaded the "puzzles" page I enjoy; however, I'm still unable to pull up the one game I enjoy, i.e. Armies of Guelinor. It states I do not have Java installed. Yet I did...did...download and install the latest version of Java; so this is confusing.

I know I cannot use Java with the new Windows Edge browser; but I get the same message when I'm in the Foxfire browser. And when I look I find the latest Java is...is...installed on this computer. Now what?

I did discover there is a "full screen" next to the zoom thingy in the upper right corner...lots of lines to click for fall-down menu. That is what causes the bars to disappear; so now I'm only stumped with Java...

Oh I thought I'ld see if Internet Explorer would show Java; and this Windows 10 states IE #11 is already installed; yet I cannot find it. Where do I look?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://java.com/en/download/faq/java_win64bit.xml


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

HermitJohn, I was able to get java for 64 bit windows downloaded and even installed; yet when I try to pull up the game I use to enjoy, I get the message it is not installed. This occurs with the Firefox browser...the same browser I used on my old computer, the XP.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

*Firefox*

Open the Firefox browser or restart it, if it is already running
From the Firefox menu, select *Tools*, then click the *Add-ons* option
In the Add-ons Manager window, select *Plugins*
Click *Java (TM) Platform* plugin 
Check that the option selected is *Ask to Activate* or *Always Activate* or on older Firefox versions, click on the *Enable* button (if the button says *Disable*, Java is already enabled)
To find Internet Explorer, click the Windows start button, and you should see a box you can type in next to it. Start typing Internet Explorer and you should see it show up in the list above. You will probably still need to enable Java in IE. 

*Internet Explorer*

Click *Tools* and then *Internet Options*
Select the *Security* tab, and select the *Custom Level* button
Scroll down to *Scripting of Java applets*
Make sure the *Enable* radio button is checked
Click *OK* to save your preference


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW Thank you so much Trish4prez. You answered every single question in a way I could understand, i.e. very concretely. I'm so appreciative.

I cannot do is find anyplace to type into when I click the lower left button that brings up the contents. The old XP had a "start" without anything to type into. Yet this PC doesn't seem to have a "start" button, just a windows icon that, when clicked, brings up a lot I've yet to understand. I did manage to find IE in there though. 

When I pull up the Firefox browser, there is no "tool" and actually there is no task bar at the top of that browser. Only thing up there is "home", "refresh" and back buttons. Have no idea as to why. Is there a way to put the different buttons that use to be up there on it?


----------



## infoimp (Apr 20, 2015)

Right-click just to the right of the address bar which will pull up another menu. Click the "Menu Bar" option and voila!

I've only had Win10 a few months and we are having a love-hate relationship.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Infoimp, thank you. I was able to get the "tools" to show up as you suggested and, when I clicked "plugins", the only things (only 2) showing under plugins are:

1. OpenH264 Video Codec provided by Cisco Systems, Inc. (This plugin is automatically installed by Mozilla to comply with the WebRIC specification...)

2. Widevine Content Decryption Module provided by Google Inc. (Play back protected web video...)

I even clicked "add ons" and Java is not listed there either. Now what?


----------



## infoimp (Apr 20, 2015)

Click on the Start icon on the lower left of your screen (you won't see a box) just start typing and type "java"

If Java is installed, *Configure Java* will appear in the search results. Select Configure Java. The Java Control Panel will appear. Alternatively, it can be found by clicking on the *Start* button on the taskbar, then *All Apps*, where Java will be listed, if it is installed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes I did click the windows icon at lower left and type "java"; and yes another window showed up showing many things about Java. Thus, I apparently got it. 

Thank you so much infoimp.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Won't let me install firefox because it wants a 2nd thingy like a mobil phone and I don't have one.  Now what?


It will install it, just close that window - what it wants is for you to download the browser to your phone and they know most people are clueless.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, Clem called and told me that same thing. I was able to get it.


----------



## infoimp (Apr 20, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> ...showing many things about Java. Thus, I apparently got it.
> 
> Thank you so much infoimp.


No problem. I've been there too.  Happy to help!


----------

